# Where to next? Please help us choose.



## 1Nomad

Considering a 7-10 day bareboat charter with my family of 4. We've done BVI, Grenadines and Thailand till now. Seeking fair winds combined with interesting culture topside. We really enjoy the vibe in Caribbean but apart from BVI and Grenadines, the other islands seem well, like islands with distances too far apart to visit on a weeklong journey - the others are also too touristy. 

Any advice welcome. Our kids are 13 and 16. I prefer Sunsail charters as we've used them 3x now.


----------



## RegisteredUser

San Blas
Georgian Bay...not in winter
Sea of Cortez...not in summer
Cuba
Philipines


----------



## RainDog

Exumas!


----------



## eherlihy

Narragansett Bay, Rhode Island! Summer or fall. Yep!


----------



## VickyLyn

I guess you 've already made up your mind but Rhode Island is amazing!


----------



## paulk

Tahiti


----------



## dadio917

Peugeot sound in the late summer. especially the Victoria and up through the Canadian Gulf islands. Towns to visit and nice anchorages to relax in.


----------



## SanderO

Maine in late summer.

Guadeloupe to Trinidad in winter.


----------



## outbound

Buy a boat.
Home school the kids.
And don’t be a bareboat charter who never gets to really see the places you go to. Takes us weeks sometimes longer to understand and truly see any given place. Still working on the US northeast after 35 years and just scratching the surface of the leewards and windwards after 5 years.


----------



## SanderO

Chartering never appealed to me. The only thing it has in common with my thing for sailing is that is involves a sail boat. Of course every person will have different needs at different times and different means to achieve their needs.

I began late in life and decided that I wanted to integrate sailing into my life. But not JUST sailing. My vision of sailing. It does not include racing, small boats, trailering, chartering and for the most part sailing on other people's boats. I wanted to find a boat and "develop it" to be a comfortable home (understanding the limits of size) a vessel I could go anywhere with considering the keel's depth... and do it alone or with a significant other.

At 38 I was fortunate to be able to buy a new Contest36s... down payment and finance and had income to support the upgrades. I had to learn to sail the boat, I had to learn all manner of things boat related. I choose to install everything and do all my own work. I still do and it's been a 33 year learning experience. I had to build my skills and my confidence.

I don't know anything about other boats. I stopped checking them out at boat shows long ago. There is no new boat in my future. Shiva meets almost all my needs. Of course I discovered some things I would have like to have in the boat such as a walk around double bed and a stand up in aft cabin. But as I basically sleep there it's not mission critical.

I did figure out what works and what was the best for the boat and me. But I took my time in figuring that out and seeing what was out there that I could afford and install. No interest in sewing or making sails or cushion covers and so forth. I can get a pro to do those things.

I am totally comfortable living on board and prefer it to the isolation of 4 walls on the 5th floor... where I can't feel the wind or know if it's raining without looking out the window. I have sailed my own boat 10s of thousands of miles and know her like the back of my hand. This is very important to me and why I don't have that level of comfort on OPBs and charters.

I was fortunate enough to be able to take a 4 yr sabbatical and sail south and experience the eastern Caribe and even the canaries where I was for about 6 months. As much as I love to sail... sailing per se is an itch that has been well scratched... so I don't need to sail some ikea type boat in the BVIs. I have thought seriously about wintering Shiva in the Caribbean and flying there to do mini cruises... as opposed to a winter lay up in LIS. I just may do that. However I am now older and so will have crew to help me get the boat south. No more single or double handing offshore. Been there done that too. I am not after any more challenges or bucket list item fulfillment. I seek the pure bliss of sailing in lovely weather in the only boat I know which is my home.

My approach certainly would not fit most people... And I respect the skill and passion of racers, small boats and big, and the sailors who need to round the globe. I suppose I could have gone for that 20 years ago. But there are no redo's in life. I made my bed and I am OK with lying in it. It worked out to be the best decision of my life... better than being an architect and better than watching artists perform. Sailing is not a thing to do... for entertainment. It is my identity and it is closely tied to the boat I have.

And it's not a destination but a long 33 yr journey that will continue.

My reflections....


----------



## outbound

Have watched the charter boats over the last few years. Seem to break into groups.
Those on holiday. Drink, be noisy, sex and flash their heavy wallet. Doesn’t matter if on a powercat, go fast motor boat, multi or mono sailboat. See little or nothing of where they are might as well be on a cruise ship.
Those with family. Bring all the concerns of family with them. Focus(quite appropriately) is on the kids. Again given their limited time and their duties and desire to “make memories “ see little as well.
Those with sailboats at home. Delightfully not nearly as obnoxious or dangerous to be near but want to get the sailing in. Given the nearly ideal setting see little of land except restaurants and maybe a few local attractions. Some intimidated by the constant 15-25 and struggle a bit.
Being in the environment instead of visiting changes the interaction. Refuse to be judgmental about it. It’s not better or worse but it is different. I deal with tourists at home (Plymouth MA) and when sailing. We are tourists time to time. See both sides of the coin. I appreciate charterers as it means services are made available to me. But I like living on a boat and don’t think chartering is living on a boat.


----------



## Yamsailor

outbound said:


> Have watched the charter boats over the last few years. Seem to break into groups.
> Those on holiday. Drink, be noisy, sex and flash their heavy wallet. Doesn't matter if on a powercat, go fast motor boat, multi or mono sailboat. See little or nothing of where they are might as well be on a cruise ship.
> Those with family. Bring all the concerns of family with them. Focus(quite appropriately) is on the kids. Again given their limited time and their duties and desire to "make memories " see little as well.
> Those with sailboats at home. Delightfully not nearly as obnoxious or dangerous to be near but want to get the sailing in. Given the nearly ideal setting see little of land except restaurants and maybe a few local attractions. Some intimidated by the constant 15-25 and struggle a bit.
> Being in the environment instead of visiting changes the interaction. Refuse to be judgmental about it. It's not better or worse but it is different. I deal with tourists at home (Plymouth MA) and when sailing. We are tourists time to time. See both sides of the coin. I appreciate charterers as it means services are made available to me. But I like living on a boat and don't think chartering is living on a boat.


Try the Chesapeake Bay.


----------



## outbound

I’ve passed through the Chesapeake but not cruised it as to date it seems shoal and not ideal for sailing. There’s either been no wind to speak of or enough wind to give an ugly chop during my times in it so have left it to be a place I’ll cruise at a later date. Perhaps when I move on to the trawler phase of life. 
Please explain why you suggested trying the Chesapeake? Due to ignorance from not cruising it I don’t understand why it was brought up.


----------



## Yamsailor

outbound said:


> I've passed through the Chesapeake but not cruised it as to date it seems shoal and not ideal for sailing. There's either been no wind to speak of or enough wind to give an ugly chop during my times in it so have left it to be a place I'll cruise at a later date.
> Please explain why you suggested trying the Chesapeake? Due to ignorance from not cruising it I don't understand why it was brought up.


The Chesapeake Bay is the largest bay in the USA. The only month wind is not great in the morning is August. After 2:30pm in August winds tend to pick up. All the other months, winds are pretty good. You can spend 40 years sailing the Chesapeake Bay and not anchor in the same place twice. The central and southern Chesapeake Bay are some of the best cruising grounds in the world. I have sailed from New England to Virginia on the East Coast and the winds tend to be the same up and down the coast in this area of the world.


----------



## outbound

Agreed and do want to cruise it. But at a later date. Still don’t understand why it was brought up at all. OP seemed to want to charter in tropical or sub tropical environment. Agree the Chesapeake has much to offer but not that.


----------



## aa3jy

outbound said:


> I've passed through the Chesapeake but not cruised it as to date it seems shoal and not ideal for sailing. There's either been no wind to speak of ...


You may feel the wrath of a few 'Hard Core' Chessy types with that comment...


----------



## SanderO

outbound said:


> Agreed and do want to cruise it. But at a later date. Still don't understand why it was brought up at all. OP seemed to want to charter in tropical or sub tropical environment. Agree the Chesapeake has much to offer but not that.


This seems to be the conventional wisdom of the NE sailors who are not used to harbors with thin water. Cruising the Cheasy would be an interesting thread.


----------



## Yamsailor

aa3jy said:


> You may feel the wrath of a few 'Hard Core' Chessy types with that comment...


Not worth providing the wrath. :wink


----------



## mbianka

1Nomad said:


> Considering a 7-10 day bareboat charter with my family of 4. We've done BVI, Grenadines and Thailand till now. Seeking fair winds combined with interesting culture topside. We really enjoy the vibe in Caribbean but apart from BVI and Grenadines, the other islands seem well, like islands with distances too far apart to visit on a weeklong journey - the others are also too touristy.
> 
> Any advice welcome. Our kids are 13 and 16. I prefer Sunsail charters as we've used them 3x now.


We are going back to charter in the Maldives for the fifth time in January. But, it's way to far to go for just a week. We'll be there for a month. But, you might want to put it on the list. Though if beach bars are in your must have list I would skip it. https://biankablog.blogspot.com/search?q=maldives

In May the Exumas can't be beat and certainly doable for a seven to ten day charter. That's our spring charter and once that's over then it's time to get my boat in the water for the sailing months here in the northeast. https://biankablog.blogspot.com/search?q=exumas


----------



## chef2sail

outbound said:


> I've passed through the Chesapeake but not cruised it as to date it seems shoal and not ideal for sailing. There's either been no wind to speak of or enough wind to give an ugly chop during my times in it so have left it to be a place I'll cruise at a later date. Perhaps when I move on to the trawler phase of life.
> Please explain why you suggested trying the Chesapeake? Due to ignorance from not cruising it I don't understand why it was brought up.


Yep...that's why there are very few sailboats on the Chesapeake.
It's to shallow to sail in. No wind. There is nothing to see either. Last place to visitit when you've been everywhere else.

I am obviously biased as I keep my boat there.

You have to deal with no large tidal change or no current for the most part. 
Who wants that. Sailors who like to hone skills being able to sail in differing strengths of winds should not come ( anyone can sail in steady 20 knot winds)

If you like culture or the history of the US , the Chesapeake was where the country was first settled. Many quiant towns like Yorktown, Solomons, St Micheals, Oxford, Chestertown Annapolis, with one big one ( Baltimore ) thrown in. It surrounds you as you travel and stop. You can see why the British chose the Chesapeake to colonize with their deep draft ships. Great restaurants from start to finish, crab cakes which are the best in the US. Variety of seafood. Unspoiled nature at every turn.

Those who take the time to come to the Chessie return many times. The advantage of many creeks and rivers to anchor at any turn. Beautiful in the fall too with the trees turning colors. Inexpensive to stay in the small towns compared to many other areas, but you don't have to as there a a huge number of anchorages.

If I didn't keep my boat here it would be high on my list to charter in.

BTW...the Sailnet thread in Destinations is by far and away the most posted in every year by the non-existent Chesapeake sailors. ?


----------



## capta

I really think it depends on whether sailing is your prime concern or touring. There are few places that rival the Eastern Caribbean for the former unless you are willing to pay the surcharge for a one-way trip. Almost anywhere else on the planet that interests you is great for the latter, and any bareboat can be a suitable moble hotel room on the water to tour the area.
As a charter boat we never tire of the Grenadines in particular, and the Eastern Caribbean in general, for the sailing. And each place we stop has its own particularly special offering and many beat most pf the places I've traveled elsewhere.


----------



## SanderO

capta said:


> I really think it depends on whether sailing is your prime concern or touring. There are few places that rival the Eastern Caribbean for the former unless you are willing to pay the surcharge for a one-way trip. Almost anywhere else on the planet that interests you is great for the latter, and any bareboat can be a suitable moble hotel room on the water to tour the area.
> As a charter boat we never tire of the Grenadines in particular, and the Eastern Caribbean in general, for the sailing. And each place we stop has its own particularly special offering and many beat most pf the places I've traveled elsewhere.


I have to agree with Cap about sailing in the Eastern Caribe... it's fabulous. I like the fact that the sails are not very long distance nor usually very challenging but you can be in a new country!


----------



## chef2sail

I agree with Cap also. Grenada , St Vincent great sailing and good wind always. If you never been to the Carribean it's a great choice. Any Carribean is a good sailing choice. 

There are many factors on deciding a charter vcation though.
1- do you just want the best sailing experience....then pick a place with good wind
2- do you have children or newbies as part of the crew..may need to pick a place with some land activities
3- do you want variety. My favorite charter of all time was Grenada. But if I went there a number of times
It would get old to me. We've chartered in a number of places over the years. Long Beach , California, 
San Diego, Green Bay, San Juans, St Thomas, Turks and Cacios. If all you do is go sailing in the 
Carribean, why limit yourself. It's beautiful there, but I so much more to see than the islands there. 

I would never argue against the Carribean , as I love it there also, but there is only so much of one variety of ice
Cream you can eat before it's no longer special. I think the choice for the OP is that, does he want more 
Variety. I feel fortunate that over the years I've been able to mix it up where I've sailed and haven't got 
Stuck in the same old same old rut , just because it was comfortable. Feel free to think outside the box


----------



## SanderO

Here's the deal I think about a region to sail in. Many have pointed out the reasons they like various places.

If this is for a 7-10 charter... and it has to be booked you are going to be stuck with the weather. NE and probably Cheasy does not have reliable weather. My 4 yrs in the Caribe was that the weather was way way more reliable reliable than in the north latts. Even warm summer days in NE are often humid and steamy. 

Maine is lovely but again weather is iffy and the water's cold too for water sports and swimming sort of thing.

Best weather I experienced was 4 months in the Canaries... 80°F ever day, dry... very good reliable winds.

I think the first thing you want to look for in a short charter is WEATHER. Caribe is famous for the trade winds as well. Can't beat that either.

Not a lot of variety... but not much variety of culture in MA or LIS or southern NE all wonderful places to sail. You do have French Islands and Dutch Islands and British Islands and the indigenous culture as well.

All in all...a brief charter in the Caribbean is almost a no brainer.


----------



## Knobee

St. Pomme de Terre

_It had to be said..._


----------



## outbound

Agree about eastern Caribbean but not so sure about the sanguine weather comment. Heading east can be “interesting” if on a schedule. Not infrequently even outside Christmas winds or kite season you’re faced with headwinds of significant strength requiring being fully reefed and rather sporty conditions even in the leewards. They call the windwards the windwards for a reason and again cruisers may wait days or even a week for a window to make the next jump. That’s a luxury a charter doesn’t have. Between the islands when they are close together or at the edges you can almost expect it to get brisk as well. We’ve learned to expect we may need another reef when approaching the eastern or southern end of an island when headed down the chain. Unlike the eastern shoreline of the US you need to pay more attention to avoid a rolly night at anchor. No the sailing isn’t always ideal. However you can go a whole season without needing to visit a fuel dock. 
There’s a tremendous amount of history as well. Beyond sugar plantation remnants the naval history are quite remarkable. Three days ago we started to explore English Harbor. Much to see. To date have found each island quite different. Spanish, French, Dutch, and English cultures overlaid and on Indian and African sensibilities makes for much variety. Just the fauna/flora depending on how mountainous an island is and how much fresh water the island sees make for a large variety. 
I’m sure I will fatigue but think it will take awhile. I always miss the little things and find I’m searching for a really good hamburger or chunky peanut butter when we provision but you can store up on peanut butter and a lamb burger is a delight as is a good roti. Unlike the northeast I’ve yet to tire from the politeness, patience and kindness of the people. 
I like being on the water but also like being in the water. I’m sure I’ll like the chessie but it will wait. want to do this until I’m physically unable to enjoy it. 
Currently working on the bride to be enthusiastic about going through the canal and seeing the South Pacific.


----------



## SanderO

outbound said:


> Agree about eastern Caribbean but not so sure about the sanguine weather comment. Heading east can be "interesting" if on a schedule. Not infrequently even outside Christmas winds or kite season you're faced with headwinds of significant strength requiring being fully reefed and rather sporty conditions even in the leewards. They call the windwards the windwards for a reason and again cruisers may wait days or even a week for a window to make the next jump. That's a luxury a charter doesn't have. Between the islands when they are close together or at the edges you can almost expect it to get brisk as well. We've learned to expect we may need another reef when approaching the eastern or southern end of an island when headed down the chain. Unlike the eastern shoreline of the US you need to pay more attention to avoid a rolly night at anchor. No the sailing isn't always ideal. However you can go a whole season without needing to visit a fuel dock.
> There's a tremendous amount of history as well. Beyond sugar plantation remnants the naval history are quite remarkable. Three days ago we started to explore English Harbor. Much to see. To date have found each island quite different. Spanish, French, Dutch, and English cultures overlaid and on Indian and African sensibilities makes for much variety. Just the fauna/flora depending on how mountainous an island is and how much fresh water the island sees make for a large variety.
> I'm sure I will fatigue but think it will take awhile. I always miss the little things and find I'm searching for a really good hamburger or chunky peanut butter when we provision but you can store up on peanut butter and a lamb burger is a delight as is a good roti. Unlike the northeast I've yet to tire from the politeness, patience and kindness of the people.
> I like being on the water but also like being in the water. I'm sure I'll like the chessie but it will wait. want to do this until I'm physically unable to enjoy it.
> Currently working on the bride to be enthusiastic about going through the canal and seeing the South Pacific.


I suppose weather and a 10 charter may force you to decide where to start and where to end. If you are required to return to the starting port... you likely may have both up and down wind sails. However if return is not an issue, select a start and sail a beam or broad reach from one island to another... and let the charter company get the boat back. (I don't know how charters work in this sense). But my experience has been that you don't have to close reach or close haul sailing south from Antigua... and probably don't have to close haul going north from Trinidad. Not guaranteed but this was the wind pattern I experienced. ENE trades. Cap would know better.

+++

Provisions can be challenging, but the French Islands of Guadeloupe and Martinique have hypermarkets! But you need to adapt... because that is what you do when you are living in another country. Definitely some interesting sight seeing ashore for a ten day cruise.

+++

In NE for example you have a prevailing SW but can get NW, NE and even wet SE at almost any time in the summer.


----------



## Scandium

outbound said:


> Have watched the charter boats over the last few years. Seem to break into groups.
> 
> Those on holiday. Drink, be noisy, sex and flash their heavy wallet. Doesn't matter if on a powercat, go fast motor boat, multi or mono sailboat. See little or nothing of where they are might as well be on a cruise ship.
> 
> Those with family. Bring all the concerns of family with them. Focus(quite appropriately) is on the kids. Again given their limited time and their duties and desire to "make memories " see little as well.
> 
> Those with sailboats at home. Delightfully not nearly as obnoxious or dangerous to be near but want to get the sailing in. Given the nearly ideal setting see little of land except restaurants and maybe a few local attractions. Some intimidated by the constant 15-25 and struggle a bit.
> 
> Being in the environment instead of visiting changes the interaction. Refuse to be judgmental about it. It's not better or worse but it is different. I deal with tourists at home (Plymouth MA) and when sailing. We are tourists time to time. See both sides of the coin. I appreciate charterers as it means services are made available to me. But I like living on a boat and don't think chartering is living on a boat.


Wow... I see one type of person who comes into a thread about chartering to say how much they dislike chartering; pretensios jerks who dismisses all other people's experience as not the "real thing", based on stereotypes and dubious observations. That's a special type of dbag. I hope I never run into one of these judgemental types if I were so lucky to have a dream vacation sailing the BVIs one day. Just to have them tell me I'm doing it wrong..


----------



## outbound

I really want to charter the Aegean, Maldives, San juans and and few other places. Still, I know thats different than a long sabbatical there. 
Have had some great times with folks on charter boats. Have no issues with folks doing it. Just some folks. Same with the tourists who periodically double the population of my town. Then periodically I’ll be on the other side. Just like I am when I’m the tourist. 
I have visited New Orleans multiple times. But once had the pleasure of being a houseguest with a friend who grew up there. It was a whole different experience. 
Thought I was clear. Never meant to imply it wasn’t the real thing . Thought the only point made was it’s different. I just reread the post and think you’re bringing the inference with you. If you go sailing and have fun seems you’re doing it right. But of course you know that.


----------



## Scandium

outbound said:


> I really want to charter the Aegean, Maldives, San juans and and few other places. Still, I know thats different than a long sabbatical there.
> Have had some great times with folks on charter boats. Have no issues with folks doing it. Just some folks. Same with the tourists who periodically double the population of my town. Then periodically I'll be on the other side. Just like I am when I'm the tourist.
> I have visited New Orleans multiple times. But once had the pleasure of being a houseguest with a friend who grew up there. It was a whole different experience.
> Thought I was clear. Never meant to imply it wasn't the real thing . Thought the only point made was it's different. I just reread the post and think you're bringing the inference with you. If you go sailing and have fun seems you're doing it right. But of course you know that.


Some people just want to party and cause trouble. Families with kids are too busy to experience any real local culture. "real" sailors just want to sail, oh but are also scared by the strong winds and struggle. Yeah not judgemental at all 

Because you can't learn about a place by partying with the locals? Some of the best ways I've learned about a place was getting drunk with locals and their bar. And don't many/most want their kids to meet the people and learn about local culture? Just surprising how much you seem to know about all these people's motivations, skills and experiences..

ps: OP came asking for charter recommendations. Coming in with how much you dislike all types of charter types is not at all helpful and comes of as a jerk move.


----------



## outbound

Guess we’re going to agree to disagree. Different experience visiting NYC (or anywhere) or living there. Neither better or worse. Just different. If that’s judgmental so be it. Apologize if that’s offensive to you. This year one of the people who brought down the boat was borne in Barbados and lives in Grenada. His experience is different than mine. I have a trivial knowledge of local politics, world view, social and cultural trends compared to him. He shared some of his insights, experience and knowledge with me. His experience is different. Not better nor worse. His comments which amply pointed out how different my experience is wasn’t viewed as judgmental by me. Many sentences started “you wouldn’t know this but....” So I apologize again for not being politically correct. Wanted to suggest some sights to see but will leave not wanting to offend you further.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

1Nomad said:


> Considering a 7-10 day bareboat charter with my family of 4. We've done BVI, Grenadines and Thailand till now. Seeking fair winds combined with interesting culture topside. We really enjoy the vibe in Caribbean but apart from BVI and Grenadines, the other islands seem well, like islands with distances too far apart to visit on a weeklong journey - the others are also too touristy.
> 
> Any advice welcome. Our kids are 13 and 16. I prefer Sunsail charters as we've used them 3x now.


Well, you haven't done Tonga!

Sunsail base there has the best cruising guide of anyone charterer or cruiser in Tonga. It was on their website and is an excellent read at work while youre planning and dreaming.

Based in the town of Neiafu theres a huge number of islands, some with villages attached, to explore. Some villages have a village feast put on for the cruisers once or twice per week. Photo below is a feast for 6 cruisers!! PLus a whole suckling pig. (sorry for the crappy quality photo)

In a large bay near Neiafu you'll find Humpback whales calving. There can come up close to the boat.
The snorkeling is excellent with some wonderful caves and swim-throughs.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Heres a chart with Neiafu in the top right corner.

The other photo is from the anchored boat. dinghy to the sand spit. Laze the day. Dinghy back to boat. Repeat.


----------



## SanderO

Scandium said:


> Wow... I see one type of person who comes into a thread about chartering to say how much they dislike chartering; pretensios jerks who dismisses all other people's experience as not the "real thing", based on stereotypes and dubious observations. That's a special type of dbag. I hope I never run into one of these judgemental types if I were so lucky to have a dream vacation sailing the BVIs one day. Just to have them tell me I'm doing it wrong..


Reality is stereotypes exist because they contain some element of truth. No not all charterers are jerks. Some are fabulous sailors... but some are jerks and they are not invisible and may be more visible than the "good" chaterers.


----------



## Scandium

outbound said:


> Guess we're going to agree to disagree. Different experience visiting NYC (or anywhere) or living there. Neither better or worse. Just different. If that's judgmental so be it. Apologize if that's offensive to you. This year one of the people who brought down the boat was borne in Barbados and lives in Grenada. His experience is different than mine. I have a trivial knowledge of local politics, world view, social and cultural trends compared to him. He shared some of his insights, experience and knowledge with me. His experience is different. Not better nor worse. His comments which amply pointed out how different my experience is wasn't viewed as judgmental by me. Many sentences started "you wouldn't know this but...." So I apologize again for not being politically correct. Wanted to suggest some sights to see but will leave not wanting to offend you further.


I'm not offended. If you don't see how it's rude answering a question about where to charter with how much chartering sucks and some lame stereotypes about the people who do it I can't really help you. I know people like this in real life and nothing will make them realize when they come of as a jerk, so no need to bother. Good luck.


----------



## outbound

Yes you’re right I can see how I came off as a jerk. Wish I didn’t post that post. Just frustrated that I’m stuck waiting for a baby so spouted off without thinking. Will try to avoid a repeat mistake.


----------



## capta

1Nomad said:


> Considering a 7-10 day bareboat charter with my family of 4. We've done BVI, Grenadines and Thailand till now. Seeking fair winds combined with interesting culture topside. We really enjoy the vibe in Caribbean but apart from BVI and Grenadines, the other islands seem well, like islands with distances too far apart to visit on a weeklong journey - the others are also too touristy.
> 
> Any advice welcome. Our kids are 13 and 16. I prefer Sunsail charters as we've used them 3x now.


We have done more than a week just circumnavigating Antigua under sail. There are a dozen or more bays and all are good anchorages. One can sail all the way to the anchorage behind the reefs on the north side, though few do. Even on the windward side, there are deep relatively safe anchorages. Antigua has much to do ashore, not the least of which is visiting Nelson's Dockyard, which has been pretty well restored.
Guadeloupe and the Saints are also an area one could easily spend a week exploring. The Saints are the only island down here where we felt there was so little traffic that renting scooters was safe. Martinique is also another island that one can explore and not see very much in a week.
A one-way charter is a good way to minimize the channels one must cross when sailing the eastern Caribbean, as well.
One need not bash their brains out crossing channels in the eastern Caribbean if does not wish to do so.


----------



## chuck5499

What kind of training or license do you have. ASA?? 
If so take a hard look at the Med. We just finished our 5th summer in the Med and currently wintering over in Israel. For the kids Greece can be amazing as can Turkey or Croatia. But some of the companies from I understand want some type of documentation that says you can sail. 

Get away from the beaten path and stretch your wings. 

Just our thoughts


----------

